# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Privacy screen between pickets?

## brettule

I've got a 2m high picket fence at the front of my property, there is a gap between each picket and I'd like to get a little privacy from pedestrians without ruining the picket fence look. Any ideas on what I could put behind the pickets which will let in the light but obscure the view when people try to looking in?  
Some sort of shade cloth or an opaque plastic which is durable? Ideas?

----------


## phild01

Coolaroo 1.7m Mushroom Waterproof Polyshade Cloth - Per Metre I/N 3300157 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Comes in green or mushroom.

----------


## brettule

Bam! I love RenovateForum.com 
Thanks phild01

----------

